# Tank size and mates!



## LaLaLand (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I have my 10 gallon tank set up (still needs to be cycled), and I was wondering if I could put my xray tetras in there from my 55 gallon? If so how many? Also what kind of algae eater could I get to go with them? Reason for taking them out of the 55gal is because my electric blue jack dempsey is getting big along with the chinese golden algae eater and they wont leave them alone. We have bloodfins which are holding there own, but they keep going for the xrays! Esp my little albino one!! Poor little guy!


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

probably not. they like a 20 gal. the bloodfins will do fine


----------

